# 1960 76ers



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Do any experienced and knowledgable hardcore 76ers fans know who wore #20 on the team back then? I was thinking Billy Cunningham or Hal Greer...


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't have a yearbook , but my memory of 1960 is as follows;

The Philadelphia team was the Warriors, with Wilt Chamberlain as a rookie and MVP, wearing # 13 They played in Convention Hall in West Phialdelphia. 

Hal Greer played for the Syracuse Nationals in 1960 , which a few years later moved to Philadelphia and became the 76ers. 

Billy Cunningham was still a high school All-American in Brooklyn, not yet at North Carolina. He wore # 32, if I'm not mistaken. He was a rookie on the 1967 76ers greatest team ever. Even though he was a future Hall of Famer and ABA MVP, he couldn't break the starting lineup on that team. They would beat the current Spurs by 10-12 points a game , I believe.

I could be wrong about the dates. It was 43 years ago.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Ace Gunner (Jun 18, 2003)

dave gambee wore #20 in 1960 but he played for the nationals!


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

Dave Gambee, who moved with the Syracuse Nationals to Philadelphia, was a solid, hard nosed player. Bo Outlaw,would be about the modern equivalent.Probably about 6'7", 225 lbs. 

Shot his free throws underhanded and pretty well. Believe it or not, in those days, not every player had a jump shot, and Gambee , who was not a scorer, was certainly not known for his, if he had one at all. He did have a hook shot.

Set strong picks, played powerful defense,rebouned and played his role pretty well. Would not likely be drated today, although might make a squad because of the above mentioned skills and attitude. 

Those Nationals had a fine point guard, Larry Costello ,who shot a two handed set shot, a runner, and drive to the hoop without dunking. Very accurate from deep on the set shot, long before the three point introduction. 90% plus free throw shooter, again, underhanded. All the screens, picks, and weave offense allowed a few set shooters to survive until about the early 60's.


----------

